

Concrete Steps To Combat Sexism At Tech Conferences - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2013/03/2-concrete-steps-to-combat-sexism-at.html

======
gregjor
I think this is a slippery slope. No one has a right to _not be offended._ And
everyone has the right to say stupid things or act like a jerk.

Hate speech and sexual harassment are not tolerated because they cause actual
harm or create a hostile environment where real harm is imminent or likely.
That's a long way from a dongle joke. A female friend made fun of the male
nerds wearing Utili-kilts at OSCON a couple of years ago. Should we have
guidelines for that too?

I also don't think there's any such thing as a "tech community" or a typical
tech conference crowd. Part of what's wrong with this PyCon discussion is
extrapolating something about the imaginary "community" of tech workers or
their position on gender relations from the actions of three people.

